# Old Schwinn Excelsior X found in shed



## silverbrad (Jun 11, 2012)

I found this in my in-laws shed in Pa. They said it was there when they bought the house 40+ years ago. I'd love to find some more info on it, and maybe convert it into a sorta resto-mod for personal use... Thanks.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm sure others will chime in regarding this also....but PLEASE don't repaint it first of all. That is Primo original paint!!!!!
Second, if you keep it (you can sell for nice $), save the original parts, because this is a true survivor. I almost shorted my keey board out from drooling when I saw it. Someone on here can tell you what the date is, I don't have the info handy.
This is certainly a find to be proud of, also because it may have belonged to a relative too.
bri.


----------



## greenephantom (Jun 11, 2012)

Great find.  Early post-war Standard Autocycle.  The fenderlight cover has been reproduced, both plastic and metal versions, the metal is much nicer.  Rear rack is general aftermarket.  This bike is a neat collectable, I wouldn't touch the paint one bit.  Wheels you can go two ways, find the "correct" steel hoops with vintage hubs, or go with modern alloys (26" cruiser / mountain bike) and a modern hub with a 22 tooth cog.  If you decide to go with an internally geared hub, there are many choices, some better than others.  

Again, great find.  It's worth a good chunk of change just as it sits.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## silverbrad (Jun 11, 2012)

*awesome*

First off, thanks so much for the quick response! Since I'm very new to this... when u say its worth a lot what are we talking about here? Ideally I'd love to convert it for personal use, only thing is I'd be considered "slightly" mechanically inclined at best. The chain is pretty unusable at this point, it seems somewhat mangled and bent. And I'd love to try to find the piece that covers the front headlight which is missing. There is a local independent bike shop in town but he didn't fill me with confidence when I told him about this find, and seemed uninterested. Thanks again...

heres the busted front headlight thingy


----------



## silverbrad (Jun 11, 2012)

Sorry, I realized after I posted about the headlight that my question had already been answered. Any particular advice in cleaning the paint and chrome up? Also, is the seat a big deal? It's in decent shape but I'd rather something new while keeping it classic looking...


----------



## bricycle (Jun 11, 2012)

Memory lane clasics may have the light cover....used to be $45.00.... Link> http://www.memorylane-classics.com/


----------



## MagicRat (Jun 11, 2012)

For the love of Mike I cant find a Schwinn 'B' S/N for ya.

The 'gray beards' on here would know for sure.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 11, 2012)

If you are interested, I have a set of (straight/true) drop center chrome wheels similar to what it would have come with with Schwinn script front hub too, but with a bit newer Bendix redband coaster rear hub. Also have one repro Goodyear whitewall tire...Set of wheels and 1 tire...$ 85.00 ($100 shipped) bri. Pm with e-mail for pics....


----------



## silverbrad (Jun 11, 2012)

Ok, sorry to keep posting but this is pretty exciting to me! I spoke to a friend of a friend who is into older bikes, and he's telling me from the pics I sent him that I have a mid-late 40's b-6 that's missing some pieces...does that jive? I googled "1947 schwinn b6"  and what came up looks pretty close. a 1947 schwinn b-6 ballooner cruiser tank bike????? Thats a mouthful huh??? I think it looks pretty bad ass but wonder if it'd be a fortune to find the tank piece and the front springy looking thing...


----------



## Eric Bidinger (Jun 11, 2012)

*Probably 1946 with the B serial number*

Don' t repaint it!
You don' t need the springy thing for the front end.
You have the truss rod front end.
You can have the seat restored. It will be better than a new replacement.
Soak the chain in oil it is still good.
It would have come with Lobdell dropcenter rims. Probably chrome.
Put on new tubes and tires. Don't buy old tires.
Check fee bay for parts.
Keep it and ride it.

E


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Jun 11, 2012)

*Die cast headlight cover and lens*

Here's what your headlight cover should look like. The originals were usually made out of chrome plated diecast metal. They either had a clear plastic, in the later bikes, or glass lens in the front. The whole battery tray assembly in the top of the fender is replaceable. They make reproductions for this assembly, as well as the switch. Schwinn called this fender mounted headlight, quite simply a "Fenderlight".
Here is a picture of my original unit on my 1949 B-6.

Jim.


----------



## kngtmat (Jun 11, 2012)

That is a sweet bike.


----------



## jkent (Jun 11, 2012)

*B6*

Why can't i EVER find a bike like that. Sound like he has no idea what he has. Someone needs to let him know before it's jerked up for pennies on the dollar or painted over. Don't part it out! Don't paint over it! Don't resto mod it! A bike that nice should only be properly restored to it's former GLORY!!!


----------



## greenephantom (Jun 11, 2012)

The B-6 is the cantilever frame.  The B-107 (tank, fenderlight, 6 hole Schwinn rear rack) and the B-97 (no tank, no fenderlight, no rear rack) are the straightbar versions, which is what you have.  Judging by the lack of specific scrapes on the cream paint up front, I'd say you have the B-97 that was upgraded with a fenderlight.

The seat is very likely a big deal.  Pretty much any original Schwinn heavyweight parts from this era that are still in decent condition are valuable to some degree.

I'm not going to speculate as to the exact value of your find, but it looks to be in pretty good condition, and the painted bits are all there.  But I think it would be safe to say that if you wanted a nice new internally geared modern cruiser, that you could easily sell your existing bike and pay for a nice new one quite handily,and perhaps have some cash to spare.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## bricycle (Jun 11, 2012)

jkent said:


> Why can't i EVER find a bike like that. Sound like he has no idea what he has. Someone needs to let him know before it's jerked up for pennies on the dollar or painted over. Don't part it out! Don't paint over it! Don't resto mod it! A bike that nice should only be properly restored to it's former GLORY!!!




...have you read the prior posts on this thread?


----------



## silverbrad (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow, this is awesome and I think I may have just found my new pet project. FYI, if the next post from me is from a pissy woman, it'll just be my wife blaming all of u for my lack of attention to her! So when you say don't paint it, r u saying no touch ups? Or don't repaint the whole thing? (which I don't plan on.) I love the paint on this bike but some areas r a little banged up. (obv for an item of this age) I appreciate all the info, I'm leaning towards updating it for my own personal usage. Are there catalogues or websites that sell Schwinn specific modern parts to keep the og look? Ideally I'd love it to look as close to original as possible but I don't wanna baby it, I wanna ride it. Thanks again for all the helpful info so far...


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 11, 2012)

I think that particular model Excelsior bike has a fairly sought after head badge also.


----------



## silverbrad (Jun 11, 2012)

Just read the last two posts before mine, so resto-mod is a bad idea. Here's the thing, I'm willing to put in time, money, blood, and sweat... But no tears. Ive been thru this with a classic car and the reward is wonderful but the parts situation drove me to drink (more) are parts available if I go the original route? Or am I gonna be searching eBay every day to find a one in a thousand part? I'd def wanna understand the value of what I have before I go forward... Thanks AGAIN!


----------



## silverbrad (Jun 11, 2012)

Just read the last two posts before mine, so resto-mod is a bad idea. Here's the thing, I'm willing to put in time, money, blood, and sweat... But no tears. Ive been thru this with a classic car and the reward is wonderful but the parts situation drove me to drink (more) are parts available if I go the original route? Or am I gonna be searching eBay every day to find a one in a thousand part? I'd def wanna understand the value of what I have before I go forward... Thanks AGAIN!


----------



## MagicRat (Jun 11, 2012)

Its not rust and chips and dents and dings...ITS PATINA (History in every one of them)

Polish it and ride it with pride!


----------



## GenuineRides (Jun 11, 2012)

*its only original once*

A good way to get a better idea of what you may be getting into is to run a search on ebay of completed auctions, so you have a general grasp of parts availability and costs.  Search things like Schwinn 26" S-2 (rims) etc.  I did this when investigating vintage hand held transistor radios...got a quick education on brands, styles, and value of working radios and parts, in addition to how many of which are out there at one given time.  Also helps determine what to look for at the local garage sales.

BTW I believe few can touch up vintage paint and make it look OK because of the fading over time.

GenuineRides


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 11, 2012)

I agree with Eric!  Please do not repaint.  That's a great vintage paint job.  That bike is in great shape for it's age.  For a couple hundreds bucks for all the basic parts and you'll be riding in style.  A good bath with soap and water followed by gentle hand rubbing with any GOOD auto polish and you will be shocked at how well that paint will come up.  Careful rubbing on the pin striping and decals. Great find.


----------



## robertc (Jun 11, 2012)

Silverbrad,
I am afraid you have just entered the “vintage bike zone”. You will never be the same again once you start this project. Get out while you can and keep your sanity.  Get rid of this beautiful frame and sell it to one of the cabe members already affected. There is no hope for most of us but it’s not too late for you. Seriously, listen to what is being said by the other members. Keep it original. Clean and polish the paint and chrome. Look for a set of era original wheels. Take the time to put this beauty back to its full glory. Most everyone here is willing help just ask. Good luck and congratulation on a great find.
Robert


----------



## rlhender (Jun 11, 2012)

silverbrad said:


> Ok, sorry to keep posting but this is pretty exciting to me! I spoke to a friend of a friend who is into older bikes, and he's telling me from the pics I sent him that I have a mid-late 40's b-6 that's missing some pieces...does that jive? I googled "1947 schwinn b6"  and what came up looks pretty close. a 1947 schwinn b-6 ballooner cruiser tank bike????? Thats a mouthful huh??? I think it looks pretty bad ass but wonder if it'd be a fortune to find the tank piece and the front springy looking thing...




Here is a nice original B6 if your interested, I would trade any day......


----------



## vincev (Jun 11, 2012)

RL,what ya trying to get out of your b-6?


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 11, 2012)

*My Opinion...*

First off; you have a cool bicycle that you can either: ruin, restore lamely, or take your time and have something very special.

That said, here's what I would do... (and I do know a thing or two about bikes)

Look for a REAL Schwinn drop center wheel set that would be appropriate for this bike. 
You can probably redeem the chain with a bit of soaking in oil and elbow grease.
Do NOT rush your build, and if you aren't mechanical, learn, this isn't rocket science.
Find a REAL light cover and lens for the front light.
The seat and rack shown are not correct for this bike and should be set aside. (sell them on eBay?)
Seats and racks are easy to find, just ask here, I even have a seat you can buy.
This is a CLASSIC bike, keep it that way. DO NOT put modern parts on it!!!!!!
Look for a straight bar tank for it, eventually. This may be expen$ive. ($200?) Tanks make the bike, my opinion.
This is NOT a B-6 model.
Educate yourself, this is a fun hobby, and when you get really hooked, sorry,
there is no known Methadone for Vintage bicycle addicts. 
Ask stupid questions, we don't care and it makes us feel smart(er.)


----------



## silverbrad (Jun 11, 2012)

I truly appreciate all the feedback, and see the love felt for these bikes. I am def interested in restoring this bike the right way. I feel like my first step it to give it a nice bath and gentle waxing. After that I'm going to start looking for a wheel set. I'm gonna go for the proper pieces, the schwinn 26" s-2's, agreed??? If anyone knows where to start looking for these, (I've already looked on e-bay) please feel free to let me know. I have a feeling I'll be online here quite often in thee near future. Thanks to you all again.


----------



## old hotrod (Jun 11, 2012)

Have we determined a year yet? My 46-7 had drop centers and 49 changed to a top load torpedo light so it is a 46-8? Here is 1946 catalog page posted by Tom Findley
http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1941_1950/1946b_16.html


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 11, 2012)

Long, emotional thread here.
I have a set of s2's appropriately nice and new balloon tires I would sell you and a b2 mesinger saddle complete, but needing a cover.
I could directly mail the saddle to my guy Stradalite here who does a great job and is reasonable.
Can't help with the light cover, but that will come up, resist the imposters.
The word "restoration" really shouldn't come up again on this bike... clean, correct, and enjoy.
Chris


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 12, 2012)

*Is it just me.....?*

Is this a 24" wheeled bicycle......?


----------



## halfatruck (Jun 12, 2012)

*'B' Serial*

I posted this a while back - the serial was B58071, comments place it about '46/'47
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?6016-1946-47-Schwinn-BF-Goodrich&highlight=


----------



## greenephantom (Jun 12, 2012)

No, not a 24".  Schwinn never made a true straightbar 24", they were all DX style.

Yeah, you might well be looking for drop-center rims for this thing, if the '46 / '47 date is correct.

Unless there are charactaristic paint scrapes were a tank was, then it did not come with a tank, and I wouldn't go looking for one.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 12, 2012)

*My turn...*

I agree that you should wash the paint work thoroughly and once all the dirt and grime is off to the best of your efforts...wax it...you can always wash off the wax with dish detergeant...and start rewaxing...no buffing wheels...just do it by hand...and avoid to much rubbing and the pinstriping and decal area...

1) this is a 1946 model if the drops put are skinny to my knowledge
2) S2 wheel sets are wrong for this year....if it is not a 1946...47 for sure...youll need drop or flat lobdells..either or is fine
3) Chrome can be cleaned with simple green with a soft bristle tooth brush...once dry...chrome polish does wonders...will not make new..but itll shine
4) S2 wheels double knurl are wrong for this year as well....those were for 1949 and up...s2 were on 1948 models with no knurls
5) Dont get repro parts for this one...youll hate your self in the long run.....ive been there bruddah...its no fun
6) Hunt hunt hunt for OG parts...ones with some wear/patina will dress it up nicely

Incidently, I have the light cover you need, I have the seat you need, ......plus some other goodies sj_biker@hotmail.com I have a few 1946 bikes so email me when you have the chance.  

Great find....get schooled and dont be afraid to venture into the unknown...makes life a little more adventurerous

did i mention s2 wheels are a nono for this one...??


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 12, 2012)

*Scratches...*

Those Scratches are ok...they wont hurt the value...but if you want to paint your own bike and have a rider how you like it....i have a 1946 dx for sale ...you can dress it up however you want...let me know.
If you sell your bike....let me know im interested...


----------



## bricycle (Jun 12, 2012)

Here was my 1950 like yours. It has the S-2's. I believe yours should have the drop centers. I think you need a 6 hole rear rack with the double supports. (mine had the single supports.) good luck, bri.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 12, 2012)

*The badge..*

That Excelsior badge needs no cleaning...paint is thin and any attempts to make it look better will take away from the look......for chrome cleaning you can use this tip... use a NON.....i mean NON scratch scotch brite pad damp with water and sprinkled with a product called BAR KEEPERS FRIEND metal cleaner(powder form)...it should paste up but thats what you want....found at hardware stores...easy steady rubbing will do wonders...wash off gunk completely....then use BRASSO to bring out the shine...itll gleam more by then....do not use....d o n o t use steel wool....bad idea....steel wool will scratch the chrome....giving it a cloudy haze and nobody wants that right??...well good luck and keep us in tune with your progress.  Pictures are gold on this site....so donot hesitate.  Display them proudly.  PS. Brasso is an old product...the ad i posted is just an old ad...you can find BRASSO in almost any store in plastic gold colored bottles...youll see it...its a popular product


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 12, 2012)

*You can also look up EVAPORUST .... thread on this site...*

Some cabers swear this really works...i havent tried it but it sounds too good to be true....never hurts to try?  Id try it on a beater bike....not your gem.  I wouldnt until you perfect the art...car guys use this stuff for their parts....again do some research and careful experimenting before you go to town on a nice original....my 2 cents anyways


----------



## silverbrad (Jun 12, 2012)

Alrighty... just to summarize what I've learned so far.
1. repros & resto-mods are frowned upon. General consensus is that this seems to be a bike worth spending the time and $$$ on.
2. I'm holding either a 1946-1947 Schwinn BA-97 autocycle with an aftermarket seat and rear rack
3. I DO NOT want S2 wheels with or without double knurl. I need drop center or flat Lodbells. Def in 26"
4. Shine this guy up with some gentle dish soap, a light auto wax being extra careful on the pinstriping, and a product like simple green on the chrome plus some chrome polish.
5. Bob Hope looked BAD ASS on the tandem in the ad you posted!!! Thanks "oldhotrod"
6. De-gunk the chain by soaking it in oil and scrubbing till its as clean as possible, is this a job for a toothbrush or something stronger like a wire brush?
7. I'll be totally honest, I'm slightly intimidated by this whole process. I wanted a chill bike to cruise around in, I hurt my back and my cannondale f-300 puts me in an uncomfortable position. (am I allowed to name modern bikes on the CABE?) The fact that I found this was total chance, so I'm still on the fence about what to do...keep, trade, or sell. I'll def entertain any offers and continual advice. It is GREATLY appreciated.
8. I just spoke to my father-inlaw. Not to piss u guys off too much, but he told me that they replaced the shed I found the bike in about 7 years ago and that there were two "rotten looking wheels and a wooden crate filled with old bike crap" that he THREW OUT!!!!! He said that the wheels "were spoke wheels and were kinda rusty, they looked old and crappy, and one had a single gear on it, and the tires looked like dirty old white walls" Don't know if this helps any in my parts search.....
9. Thank you all so much for the constant stream of info. I can tell its a passionate hobby/way of life and I'll do my best to do the right thing with my find.
PS- I'm in Long Island NY if anyone is close by or even knows any solid vintage scwhinn spots to check out.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 12, 2012)

*Its a challenge...*

Well its a challenge...you can actually get away with leaving it alone...meaning not polishing it ....just soap and water....or simple green bath...washed off with water after you scrub lightly with a soft rag and youll be ok....as for you parts...i have the seat and light cover you need.... sj_biker@hotmail.com is my email....email me and i can send you some pics...


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 12, 2012)

*This maybe a Tankless model...check these ads*



silverbrad said:


> I found this in my in-laws shed in Pa. They said it was there when they bought the house 40+ years ago. I'd love to find some more info on it, and maybe convert it into a sorta resto-mod for personal use... Thanks.
> View attachment 54615View attachment 54616View attachment 54617View attachment 54618View attachment 54619View attachment 54620View attachment 54621View attachment 54622




This maybe a tankless model...i dont see any wear the tank would sit...check out these ads...both 1946 ads...in which case would never have came with a rear carrier/rack...so you can dress it up or leave it as a base model...decisions decisions...


----------



## bricycle (Jun 12, 2012)

No Tank, cool, that'll save you a couple hundie......
You can do what you wish with YOUR bike. Don't let us frighten you, most of us are purists, and hate to see something in super shape get molested. (We're maybe just jealous)? Best to you, bri.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 12, 2012)

Lookie: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221046062406+


----------



## silverbrad (Jun 12, 2012)

bricycle said:


> Lookie: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221046062406+




Oh My GOD!!! That bike is incredible!!! Is that right there like Schwinn purist porn? Cause that seems pretty unbelievable...


----------



## BrentP (Jun 12, 2012)

SJ_BIKER said:


> That Excelsior badge needs no cleaning...paint is thin and any attempts to make it look better will take away from the look......for chrome cleaning you can use this tip... use a NON.....i mean NON scratch scotch brite pad damp with water and sprinkled with a product called BAR KEEPERS FRIEND metal cleaner(powder form)...it should paste up but thats what you want....found at hardware stores...easy steady rubbing will do wonders...wash off gunk completely....then use BRASSO to bring out the shine...itll gleam more by then....do not use....d o n o t use steel wool....bad idea....steel wool will scratch the chrome....giving it a cloudy haze and nobody wants that right??...well good luck and keep us in tune with your progress.  Pictures are gold on this site....so donot hesitate.  Display them proudly.  PS. Brasso is an old product...the ad i posted is just an old ad...you can find BRASSO in almost any store in plastic gold colored bottles...youll see it...its a popular product




That's potentially dangerous advice.  Scotchbrite pads (it's too easy to get the wrong ones) will easily damage chrome and paint, as will abrasive cleaning powders.  

For cleaning chrome frame and fender parts, use extra fine steel wool or brass wool and Brasso.  Contrary to what's often posted, fine steel wool DOES NOT scratch chrome.  Chrome is harder than steel wool and will not be damaged but instead will be polished up like a mirror while the Brasso removes the rust and oxidation.  Make sure any residual steel wool fibers are cleaned off or they will rust in place.

For cleaning rust off smaller metal parts (pedals, chains, etc.) buy some EvapoRust from the local hardware/auto parts store and soak the parts in it for a day.  Then clean off with a brass brush and/or polish with steel/brass wool.  My personal view is always keep the paint vintage, but remove the rust from the chrome and metal because that is damage (ongoing), not 'patina'.  These pics are the kind of results you can expect with EvapoRust.

BEFORE & AFTER



 



Pedal parts after treatment (heavily rusted before)


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 12, 2012)

BrentP said:


> That's potentially dangerous advice.  Scotchbrite pads (it's too easy to get the wrong ones) will easily damage chrome and paint, as will abrasive cleaning powders.
> 
> For cleaning chrome frame and fender parts, use extra fine steel wool or brass wool and Brasso.  Contrary to what's often posted, fine steel wool DOES NOT scratch chrome.  Chrome is harder than steel wool and will not be damaged but instead will be polished up like a mirror while the Brasso removes the rust and oxidation.  Make sure any residual steel wool fibers are cleaned off or they will rust in place.
> 
> ...




i HeAR YoU mAN...I learned about bAR KEEPERS FRIeND FROM A LOCAL HAREWARE STORE OWNER...I EVEN USED IT TO CLEAN AN ALL CHROME HUTCH BMX FRAME AND IT TURN OUT GLEAMING....BUT I HEAR YOU...THATS WHY I TOLD THE GUY TO JUST USE SOAP AND WATER OR SIMPLE GREEN IT....AND TO TEST OUT THE STUFF ON OTHER PARTS OR CHROME BEFORE HE WENT  FOR IT.....I USE TO USE FINE STEEL (0000) WOOL BUT I WAS NEvER HAPPY WITH THE RESULTS....ITS aN OLD ScHOOL TIP i know....IM LiKING THE NON SCrATCH SCoTCH BRITE PaD WITH THE BAR KEePERS FRIEND PASTE/POWDER better these days


----------

